# Akshay Kumar shares his fave recipe!



## Prabir Meher (Mar 22, 2018)

Akshay Kumar shares his fave recipe!

Stuffing

50 gms cabbage
50 gms carrots
3 nos. mushrooms
1 no. spring onions with greens
A few sprigs coriander leaves
Salt to taste
White pepper powder
1 and half tsp oyster sauce
1 tsp dark soya sauce
1 inch ginger
1 and half tbsp sesame oil
Method:

Finely chop all ingredients, combine with salt, pepper, oyster sauce, soya sauce and one tbsp oil. Keep aside.

For the dough:

1 cup refined flour
Salt to taste
Water
Method:

Combine all ingredients in a bowl and make semi-stiff dough.
Keep covered under cling wrap for one hour. Remove and knead again for a minute.
Divide into six equal portions.
Shape each roundel into a mini puri.
Place a portion of the stuffing in the puri and shape like a momo.
Steam in bamboo baskets for ten minutes. Cool.
Heating remaining oil in a wok, toss the momos for glaze and keep aside.


----------

